# Starting a youtube channel, any advice?



## Midge (Mar 19, 2015)

Hey guys, I've been in the hobby for many years and would like to start a youtube channel to share my cichlid experience and make educational videos, any advice would be great.


----------



## qualityshrimpz (Dec 15, 2009)

what sort of advice are you seeking? videography advice or what to talk about? etc..


----------

